# installation fail AOKP over TWRP



## kenichiros (Oct 1, 2014)

Could you please help to resolve install fail issue of AOKP ROM ?

Version: TWRP v2.8.0.1

AOPK: kitkat unofficial 2014-09-28.zip

On the way changing from paranoid

Error message

Verifing zip signature... assert failed: getprop("ro. bootloader") == "HHZ11k"

Other roms

Everything success to install except for AOKP ( Previous posted version also failed )

I did factory reset but could not install.

Your support would be much appreciated.


----------



## JJsevol (Jul 1, 2012)

This happened to me and I'm going to say the issue is with your twrp version, assuming you have the latest bootloader, even though the error message says you don't, but in any case check that you have the latest HHZ11k bootloader by going into fastboot mode.

If you have the latest bootloader try flashing the rom first, then gapps. If that doesn't work flash v2.7.1.1 twrp and reflash the rom and gapps. Also if other roms flash using the same twrp version you might have a bad zip of the rom. Those two methods solved my issue but decided to to stick with 2.7.1.1 because flashing multiple zips at once caused that error every time for me on v2.8.0.1


----------



## kenichiros (Oct 1, 2014)

I have installed hhz11k since installed version was hhz11n.

I could installed AOKP latest version successful.

Thanks a lot.


----------

